# Gimmicks or Gizmos ?



## shastastan (Jun 14, 2015)

Just got a new PSI catalog.  On page 4 there are some items featured that look interesting but maybe not things that I want to buy right now--at least.  We all know that there are many ways in turning to accomplish a particular end goal.  New things are coming out all the time.  Sometimes we may buy them right away.  Other times we just ignore them even though they might be useful to us.  Here are the items that are interesting, but do I need them?
1. Mandrel Jam Chuck System $39.95
2.  Slow Speed Blank Drying System New  $59.95
3.  Pen Tube Chamfering Tool  $18.95
4.  Barrel Trimming Sleeve set $49.95 (w/squaring jig  $64.90
5.  Multi-Function Insertion Tool New  $12.95.

I do have some PSI tools already that do similar tasks as the ones listed above.   I don't intend for my comments as criticisms of PSI.  So please don't take them that way. Also, I confess that I used to buy all kinds of newly designed tools from different catalogs.  Some never even have been used or used only once.  Please chime in with any comments, etc..


----------



## Brian Frank (Jun 14, 2015)

Out of all the gizmos I do use a chamfering tool.  I use a counter sink I have had for years.  it doesn't have the knurled handle.  It takes off the sharp inside edge of the brass tube making assembling a pen that much easier.  Now the insertion tool seems like a gimmick to me.  I would never use it but I'm sure some swear by it and couldn't live without it.  I have a few tools still in the original package never used but at the time couldn't live without them.


----------



## monophoto (Jun 14, 2015)

Like most newer items showing up in wood turning catalogs, these are convenience items.  None of them are things that you MUST have in the absolute sense, but they may be things that you must have emotionally - that is, because they would be convenient to have and that incremental convenience would make you feel better about yourself as a wood turner.

And many of those new items are things that you could make for yourself and much lower cost.  For example:
-  Mandrel jam chuck system - you could do the same thing with rubber stoppers from the hardware store or tennis balls.
-  slow speed drying system - if you have a variable speed lathe, you are probably already there.  At most, you might have to 'tweak' your speed control to drop the low end of the speed range.  
-  pen tube chamfering tool - you can chamfer the inside of pen tubes using a small roll of sandpaper.  Or, someone recently posted a bit about using a chamfering tools originally intended for refurbishing rifle cartridges.
-  barrel trimming sleeve - make your own from hardwood or scraps of corian.
-  insertion tool - make your own from a scrap of wood and a scrap of hdpe from an old cutting board.


----------



## Wildman (Jun 14, 2015)

Don’t have a current catalog but did look up that Slow Speed Blank Drying System for $59.95.  

An inexpensive beer/soda cooler outfitted with a computer fan and racks and optional small light for heat would work better. Only prep need to do to the blank is scrap wax from the sides.

People here have made small kilns like that some have added timers so can cycle fan or light.  Depending upon time of the year and where you live heat might not be necessary.   Just placing blanks on racks turn the fan on and close or shut the lid constant temperature and air circulation will do the rest!   I would leave the lid opened slightly to allow air to escape.   

Plenty of articles & examples for homemade kilns online especially at Http://www.woodworkingonline.com


----------



## thewishman (Jun 14, 2015)

I took a small dowel and epoxied a CA glue cap to it. Virtually free insertion tool. I hardly ever use it - but I did spend the $12.95 on something better.:wink:


----------



## shastastan (Jun 14, 2015)

thewishman said:


> I took a small dowel and epoxied a CA glue cap to it. Virtually free insertion tool. I hardly ever use it - but I did spend the $12.95 on something better.:wink:



I've got 2 insertion tools-1 long and 1 short.  I hardly ever use the long one.  I continually get CA glue on it and it's hard to get the tube, with glue on it, back off.  Luckily I had a thick washer that added to stop the tube, keeping it slightly loose on the tool.  Also I have to grind the glue off sometimes.  I'm sure I could have made my own just using a bolt and nut.  But, if the one in the ad, helps someone, that's good.


----------



## JimB (Jun 14, 2015)

shastastan said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> > I took a small dowel and epoxied a CA glue cap to it. Virtually free insertion tool. I hardly ever use it - but I did spend the $12.95 on something better.:wink:
> ...



Just turn one out of wood. That's what I use. If I get ca on it I just sand it or turn it off. Mine is made from scrap wood.


----------



## Sabaharr (Aug 12, 2015)

I use an old tapered center punch as an insertion tool. Got it at a pawn shop in the tool ben for 50 cents.


----------



## oneleggimp (Aug 12, 2015)

shastastan said:


> Just got a new PSI catalog.  On page 4 there are some items featured that look interesting but maybe not things that I want to buy right now--at least.  We all know that there are many ways in turning to accomplish a particular end goal.  New things are coming out all the time.  Sometimes we may buy them right away.  Other times we just ignore them even though they might be useful to us.  Here are the items that are interesting, but do I need them?
> 1. Mandrel Jam Chuck System $39.95
> 2.  Slow Speed Blank Drying System New  $59.95
> 3.  Pen Tube Chamfering Tool  $18.95
> ...


My reaction:
1. Slow Speed drying thingamajig - Look for a used (surplus places) 110V gear motor for maybe five or ten bucks.  You'll have to make a stand for it and "mandrels" but you should be able to get it all together for maybe a third of the cost.
2. multi-function Tube insertion tool - the only thing I see that's different from the standard insertion tools that almost everybody offers is that it has a MT#2 on one end  I wouldn't buy it for myself.
3. Barrel trimming sleeve set - works with the jig to trim using a disc sander  Seems like a lot of money for the sleeves to adapt the various pen tubes to the 7MM rod that goes with the end trimming jig.  Too rich for my blood.
4.  Jam chuck set sort of interests me.  Might be worth while but still a lot of money.
5. Chamfering cutter.  I think it's a good idea to chamfer the ends of pen tubes before pressing the components into the blank but the price seems high.  A VW selling for a Mercees Price
6.  Not on your list but they also show a new pen blank drilling "drill press" to use with a cordless drill motor. $99.95 - introductory price of $89.95.  To my mind a total RIP-OFF. I downloaded the instructions.  It will only drill up to a maximum of 10mm hole size.  It has a weird size drill chuck.  The instructions say not to use it with Acrylic because of vibration issues which may cause cracking of the Acrylic.  It also mentions issues with Hard Wood Blanks.  Lots of issues for a very inflated price.

Just my opinions.


----------



## oneleggimp (Aug 12, 2015)

JimB said:


> Just turn one out of wood. That's what I use. If I get ca on it I just sand it or turn it off. Mine is made from scrap wood.


I read someplace about putting furniture polish on the insertion tool.  I've been doing that and have had less ca build-up.


----------



## csr67 (Aug 12, 2015)

Skip the chamfering tool and get a $1.88 pipe deburr tool at Harbor Freight.  Works perfectly.

For the barrel trimming, get a sanding jig from Rick Harrell on this site and a $10 set of transfer punches from Harbor Freight.  Rick's jig works much better than any mill I've seen.


----------



## shastastan (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been using a counter sink bit that came mounted to a handle.  I read in another thread (sorry, don't remember which one) that HF sells wire brushes that can be used to ream out tubes.  I bought a set for around $7-not on sale.  They have been working good for me.

I put a washer on my insertion tool and the tube doesn't go on far enough to get stuck now.  I do wipe off the excess glue from the tool with a paper towel each time, too.


----------



## csr67 (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's the Harbor Freight Pipe Reamer/Deburr tool.  It's available "in store only" according to the website, and it's $3.  I found mine in a bargain bin for $1.88.....  This tool works great to easily put a nice chamfer on the brass tube for easy insertion of your pen components.


----------



## shastastan (Aug 20, 2015)

csr67 said:


> Here's the Harbor Freight Pipe Reamer/Deburr tool.  It's available "in store only" according to the website, and it's $3.  I found mine in a bargain bin for $1.88.....  This tool works great to easily put a nice chamfer on the brass tube for easy insertion of your pen components.



Thanks.  I'll pick one up next time I'm there.


----------



## chartle (Aug 20, 2015)

I prefer the HF tapered reamer thats about a foot away from that deburr tool. Deburs and puts a slight taper in the end


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 20, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Don’t have a current catalog but did look up that Slow Speed Blank Drying System for $59.95.
> 
> An inexpensive beer/soda cooler outfitted with a computer fan and racks and optional small light for heat would work better. Only prep need to do to the blank is scrap wax from the sides.
> 
> ...



That system is actually meant more for spinning the blanks at slow speed to allow the finish to dry evenly without drips or runs.  Now, if you modified your home made drying kiln/rack system to add a small DC motor to run along with the fan and spin an old mandrel mounted on a makeshift spindle inside of there, you'ld have a winner for sure! 

To square my blanks .... I don't have those barrel trimmer thingies ... not yet.  I take my rounded blanks that I've drilled and glued to my sander and I roll them on the table to give me a uniform sanded edge ... I take it right down to the brass tubes.

And, for reaming my brass tubes ... right after I've squared them to the blanks on the sander, I grab an old exacto-knife and I just run the edge of the blade along the inside of the tube.  It takes a small amount of brass right off, leaving a clean edge behind.  If there's any glue that has run inside, I turn the blade to run flat against the inner wall and scrape the glue away.  Since I don't sand the inside of my brass tubes, the glue just peels right off.

I used to use a countersink tool from HFT ... cost me 1 dollar, but as I was always grabbing for the exacto-knife for glue that may have run inside the tube, I just don't bother with it anymore.



Could I live without all those fancy gadgets and gizmos? sure .... but would I like to have some of them?   I could use the barrel trimmer, it would make that part a lot easier.  I can live without the rest!


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 20, 2015)

For a slow drying rack, take a quick run by your local thrift store or garage sale. A bbq rottisserie should work just dandy.


----------



## LoneOak (Aug 29, 2015)

For the chamfering tool, I have an old machinists counter sink bit that has a 1/4" shaft.  I turned a handle out of scrap and drilled a hole down the center and 1" in.  The next time I mixed some epoxy I made just a little extra and epoxied the counter sink in the handle.

A couple quick spins on both ends of a blanks tubes and I have that perfect inside edge.


----------

